# Rare opportunity to drive a genuine Jordan F1 race car



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Follow in the footsteps of Grand Prix legends and drive a Jordan F1 race car once driven by motor sport legend Takuma Sato
TrackDays.co.uk is offering race fans the chance to fully experience a genuine F1 race car that cost £4.5 million to build
It is the only genuine Jordan F1 driving experience of its kind anywhere in the world
F1 fans and petrolheads alike now have the rare opportunity to drive a Jordan F1 single seater, one of the most powerful race cars in the UK.








The all new experience, available from TrackDays.co.uk, actually allows participants to get in the very same ****pit that was once graced by race legend Takuma Sato in 2002, as he battled fellow F1 legends such as Michael Schumacher, David Coulthard, Jenson Button and Rubens Barrichello.








The legendary car itself, still sporting the instantly recognisable DHL yellow exterior, cost a cool £4.5 million to build. It is also to date the only EJ12 chassis in existence available to drive.

Dan Jones, operations manager at TrackDays.co.uk, said: "It's very rare to have the chance to drive a genuine F1 race car that was driven in anger in the world's foremost motorsport championship.

"However, it's not for the fainthearted, as it boasts 600 bhp, an engine that can spin to an astonishing 10,500 rpm courtesy of a 3.0 litre Judd engine, while reaching 60 mph in under five seconds."

TrackDays.co.uk is currently offering Jordan F1 packages at Bovingdon Airfield in Hertfordshire. The entry level is called the Jordan F1 Driving Experience, while even more intense options include the Jordan F1 Suzuka Legend Experience and the ultimate Jordan F1 Grand Prix Experience, which includes 30 driving laps and many other extras.

Dan added: "Unsurprisingly, our Jordan F1 driving experiences are some of the most premium packages we offer.

"However, when you consider that it could cost up to £250,000 to own a genuine model, plus the astronomical running costs, then these driving experiences in them are a real bargain while still enjoying a once-in-a-lifetime thrill."

To learn more about TrackDays.co.uk, including other single seater race car experiences, visit www.trackdays.co.uk, while to discover more about the Jordan F1 experience, which can be booked as a 10 month open voucher, visit https://www.trackdays.co.uk/driving-experience/formula-1/jordan/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

> Extras on the day
> 
> There is no collision damage waiver available for this experience and a refundable security deposit must be made.


I think I'd like to know more about this before having a go. This sounds risky and could be too expensive.

I wouldn't manage to fit my backside in, but driving an F1 would be an experience. However, normal people can't handle the level of forces if they could steer it well.

It only says 0-60mph in under 5 seconds and a top speed of 100mph+. The car must be heavily restricted.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

No CDW would be scary. How much is this thing worth ?

I seem to recall a Top Gear episode some years ago when I think it may have been Richard Hammond tried to drive an F1 car and he wasn't aggressive enough to get the tyres and brakes warm enough

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

£3750 and that's half price, I think not!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Bovingdon Airfield ... lol. Hardly a proper track, slabs of grotty cast concrete, used for a market most weekends


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Guy on car forum said it was great, he had done it, but it’s not a F1 engine in the car though which put a few off I believe


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

The chassis was driven in the F1 but it's had an engine transplant from the Honda V10 to a KV8 which has has 300bhp less, 8500rpm lower rev limit and a 5 speed gearbox instead of the F1 gearbox. Sounds like a massive let-down for anyone who'd pay the price.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

'A genuine race car' they say... photos would look great but I couldn't help but feel short changed if the above is true and it's just an F1 car shell! 

That said it's probably the only way to make any F1 car driveable to Joe Bloggs!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think they all take the proper F1 engines out. They are crazily expensive and hard to maintain. 

Referring back to Top Gear trying the F1 cars, wasn't it if you stalled it the engine had to go through a massive amount of checks before firing it up again?

I had a look on YouTube for the track. It does look too basic. The guy in the Subaru under instruction used 3rd gear the entire time. 

The cheapest package is £1000. Still a lot for 10 very short laps even with the other tution and laps in other cars.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Rather than spend £1k for 10 laps on this I’d rather go for a Palmer Motorsport day at their Bedford Autodrome base and have a full day of fun in a variety of race cars alongside a skilled instructor. I did this a good few years ago and it was a blast! There single seater was only equivalent to a Formula Ford, but it was still a brutal session. To then run a twin seat sports car version of the same chassis with an instructor offering real advice and feedback as you drive made for an even more physical workout!!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Kerr said:


> Referring back to Top Gear trying the F1 cars, wasn't it if you stalled it the engine had to go through a massive amount of checks before firing it up again?


I remember that episode - really drove home how hard these cars must be to drive (ok, maybe a wee bit journo licence).

Like others said, put off by the non-F1 engine (and CDW), but i understand why.


----------

